# Server created by me?



## Janis (21. April 2005)

Hi

kann ich bei mir zuhause mit nem alten P3 333 MHz einen Server machen 
Gibts da so was wie Tutorials für

Janis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. April 2005)

Zur ersten Frage: Natuerlich.
Zur zweiten Frage: Was genau fuer Tutorials? Was genau hast Du damit vor?


----------



## Janis (21. April 2005)

Also ich mein damit z.B. was ich da fürn Betriebssystem draufmachen muss oder wie ich den fürs Internet verfügbar machen kann . So was eben

Janis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. April 2005)

Wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast solltest Du es bleiben lassen.
Ich wuerde Linux fuer einen solchen Server empfehlen, besonders weil es wesentlich resourcenschonender ist und es sich halt um eine alte Kiste handelt.
Ich hab 'nen Linux-Server auf einem P75 mit 16MB Speicher betrieben, und da liefen so gut wie alle wichtigen Dienste drauf.
Zum Thema Konfiguration von Servern unter Linux duerften sich genug Anleitungen finden, ausserdem sind bei Linux-Programmen in der Regel READMEs dabei, bei den Servern bin ich mir sicher, dass da welche bei sind.


----------



## Janis (21. April 2005)

ZITAT"""===Wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast solltest Du es bleiben lassen.==="""ZITAT

Was soll das denn wie bist du denn zu deiner Ahnung gekommen
Indem man es ausprobiert würd ich sagen mit Büchern Anleitungen o.ä.
Also lass bitte solche äußerungen

Janis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. April 2005)

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass Du erstmal lokal rumprobieren solltest bevor Du das Ding in's Internet setzt.
Denn wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast wie Du das Ding einigermassen sicher kriegst dann hast Du mehr Probleme als Freude, insbesondere wenn Du auf die irrsinnige Idee kommst einen ungesicherten Windows-Server in's Netz zu setzen.

Also:


> Stoere meine Kreise nicht!


----------



## Janis (21. April 2005)

Achso ja das mach ich sowieso vorher 

Hat jemand denn ein paar gute Links für ne Anleitung zum Aufbau eines Servers oder so?
(oder ein paar tips)


----------



## generador (21. April 2005)

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du mal sagst was der Server alles machen soll.
Also Web FTP usw. oder nur zum mp3´s speichern


----------



## Janis (22. April 2005)

Ja ich wollte da eine Website draufmachen Steam und Mambo

Janis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2005)

Was hast Du fuer eine Internetanbindung daheim?
Wenn das mehr als nur eine kleine private Site fuer Dich und ein paar Freunde werden soll wird wohl Deine Leitung relativ schnell zusammenbrechen.

Und wie gesagt, Sicherheit ist wichtig.


----------



## Janis (22. April 2005)

Nö ich hab DSL 3000 damit klappt das denk ich 

Janis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2005)

Ich denk nur wenn Du eine kleine Site fuer Dich und Freunde machen willst.
Denn die 3000 stehen fuer die KBit/s *Downstream*.
Ich schaetze mal Dein Upstream liegt bei max. 512 KBit/s, was 64 KByte/s entspricht.
Willst Du Dateien mit nur 64 KByte/s runterladen? Also mich haut eine solche Geschwindigkeit nicht vom Hocker. Und Du wirst wohl auch nicht zufrieden sein wenn Dein Download so langsam laeuft.
Und jetzt ueberleg mal, dass Du vielleicht Dateien anbieten willst und die werden dann von 10 Leuten gleichzeitigt gezogen. Die kommen dann auf *wahnsinnige* 6.4 KByte/s. Die sollten echt aufpassen, dass die keinen Geschwindigkeitsrausch kriegen.


----------



## Janis (22. April 2005)

Ja wie machen denn die anderen Server das was haben die für ne Verbindung?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2005)

Zum Beispiel 100 MBit/s oder 1000 MBit/s.


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2005)

Janis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja wie machen denn die anderen Server das was haben die für ne Verbindung?



Die »anderen Server« befinden sich im Idealfall in einem klimatisierten Raum mit USV und massenweise Racks (Die haben dort keine Tower stehen, sondern Schränke voll mit Systemen in speziellen genormten Einheiten - Stichwort: »HE«). Die Anbindung an das Internet läuft über 100 Mbit oder noch besser 1 Gbit LAN-Karten (wie Reptiler schon ganz richtig geschrieben hat). Down UND Upstream!

Zum herumprobieren ist ein lokaler Server sicherlich empfehlenswert. Schau mal auf http://www.debian.org (Anleitungen: http://www.debianhowto.de). Alternativ http://www.gentoo.org. Dies sind recht gute Linux-Distributionen wenn es um Sicherheit, Updatefähigkeit und Pflege des Systems geht.
Suse Linux-Server solltest Du meiden, da braucht man eine Menge Handarbeit, damit es wirklich sicher wird. Allerdings sind Debian und Gentoo harter Tobak für einen Anfänger. Man braucht viel Geduld.

Wenn Du eine Webseite haben möchtest, verwende lieber ein günstiges Angebot eines Hosters. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar spezielle Anbieter, die Mambo & Co. vorinstalliert anbieten.

Ein Server »zu Hause« und »on your own« taugt nur zu lernzwecken !


----------



## generador (22. April 2005)

Ich denke für deinen Test kannst du auch Windows 2000 nehmen
Der sollte es auch packen mit der Webseite aber was möchtest du mit Steam machen

Gameserver CS oder DOD oder sowas in der Art ?
Wenn es dafür sein soll kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das das nicht gutgehen wird
Dafür ist der dann doch etwas zu langsam


----------

